# Your opinions please



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

Paolo is getting itchy.... he senses the presence of snow on _them thar hills_. time to plan and book a trip. but to where???

temperatures and freezing levels in eurolandia are bouncing up and down like a spring, ensuring little promise of nipple deep soft stuff. and so thoughts of long hauling it come to mind.

there are some brucey bargains getting about to a few places, but checking piste maps suggest mixed feelings. after 9 hours of flying and a shed load of jet lag, its gotta be worth it.

so far, i see *banff*, but that looks so small as to be dull....?

*jasper *looks like it could be bonkers fun, but closed due to avy risk...?

and then there could be _the american theme park _known as *whistler *(but kinda been there done that already).....

so where rocks for a weeks worth of jet lagged sliding in a few weeks time?

quality insider, local knowledge can and will be repaid in the form of beer on arrival! (even if you are under aged! )


----------



## junglecat1971 (Jan 14, 2008)

I always default to Utah. Some Mt Baker peeps may disagree but I think there's no place on earth you have a better chance at great snow than SLC. Where are you now and where have you been?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

my long haul ambitions are limited to canada

i have thus far been to whistler, fernie and big white.

i am in the UK

big up yerselves!


----------



## apintojr (Jan 10, 2008)

anyone ride manmouth mt.?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sadly and for reasons not disclosed to me, i cannot go south of the border. the US Gov hates me.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> the US Gov hates me.


It hates everyone. Don't feel like your being picked-out from the crowd.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

sedition said:


> It hates everyone. Don't feel like your being picked-out from the crowd.


hahahahaaa on the contrary! it is *because *i was so often _picked out of the crowd _(queuing to get thru immigration) that i no longer bother trying to get in!

i am hated so much, they do not even care if i know it!  their loss!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What's the new spot in Canada. Revelstoke Mountain or something like that? That place looks amazing. Kicking Horse is another one I would look at. Not to mention Roger's Pass is very close by.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

PaoloSmythe said:


> hahahahaaa on the contrary! it is *because *i was so often _picked out of the crowd _(queuing to get thru immigration) that i no longer bother trying to get in!
> 
> i am hated so much, they do not even care if i know it!  their loss!


Well if you look anything like your avatar I can see why they pick your ass out of line :laugh: Wish I had suggestions but I don't know Canadia very well, and don't want you sitting in the US pokey either.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

US immigration pokeys offer little in the way of nipple deep powder! lots of mexicans and cubans.... but best avoided.

and hey! what's wrong with my avatar? that's my passport foto!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

the banff area has quite a bit to offer. lake louise, sunshine, norquay, nakiska. if you're partial to a few bevey's there are a tonne of bars to check out. and there's always calgary if the nightlife doesn't meet your standards.

kicking horse is within driveable distance of banff(and calgary if you push it) and is amazing when it has snow.

i've only heard story's of the endless pow at revelstoke. lots of snow, lots of vert. definitely worht checking out.

if you do head over, be extra careful with the snow pack out of bounds. this has been the worst avy season in a long time. so far the risk has not been worth it. i think there have been 10 or 11 deaths so far this year.


----------

